# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  جمال سليمان ينجو من هجوم مسلح خلال التصوير في مصر

## الحصن نيوز

كشف المخرج المصري سامي محمد علي عن تعرض الفنان السوري جمال سليمان والفنانة عبلة كامل وبقية أسرة مسلسل "أفراح إبليس" للهجوم بأسلحة نارية من قبل مجموعة أشخاص أثناء تصوير أحداث المسلسل.
من جانبه، رفض الفنان السوري التحدث عن محاولة الاغتيال التي تعرض لها خلال التصوير. وقال المخرج المصري: "كدنا أن نموت جميعًا خلال تصويرنا المشاهد الأخيرة في المسلسل، والتي كنا نقوم بتصويرها في أحد المقابر بمنطقة شبرامنت الواقعة غرب القاهرة".
وأوضح علي أن طاقم العمل فوجئ خلال تصوير المشاهد الأخيرة من المسلسل بمجموعةٍ من الأشخاص يحملون رشاشات وأسلحة آلية، ويقومون بمهاجمة فريق العمل أثناء التصوير في أحد المقابر بمنطقة شبرامنت، مما أحدث حالةً من الذعر والفزع لدى جميع الموجودين، لدرجة أن جميع من كانوا في "اللوكيشن" من فنانين وفنيين فرّوا هاربين.
وأضاف المخرج "كنا قد اتفقنا مع حراس إحدى المدافن



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

